# White Spots on His Underwear



## sacredheart (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm really hoping that some of you can shed some light on an issue I'm having with my boyfriend. Recently while doing laundry in the last few weeks I've noticed a few times white spots/stains in my boyfriends boxers. I'm not sure what they are but I'm thinking it's not good as the days I noticed the spots we weren't intimate and he was at work. Sometimes the stains are hard like an ejaculate stain and sometimes I've noticed that they're not hard. The one day I saw some, they were really low in his boxers. Like where his legs would be. He said that was from cysts/boils that he has on his legs that busted and it must be pus from that. Well, it was ALOT of pus if that were the case. I question it though because it was on the lower part of his boxers.

When I confronted him the other times he says he doesn't know. The only way there would be stains from sexual intercourse would be from us. Those days we were not intimate. 

So my question is, do I need to be concerned that he is cheating? I don't even know if these are ejaculate stains or something else. Can a man have these types of spots/stains normally without sex, etc.?

I'm just really concerned. I can't believe that I'm even to this point where I have to ask but I don't want to be taken advantage of. I'm really asking for your input and it's so greatly appreciated. Thanks!

P.S. I have other reasons to suspect cheating. Secret friendship/relationship with a "friend" at work that he never told me about. THis was back in October. According to him it was just a friendship and all communication has stopped.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Very simple and alarmingly accurate guide ... if your gut says that something isn't right, that is usually the case.

Sometimes I simply cannot get my head around the excuses people will actually think make sense. Boils? Really?

If you suspect cheating, your instinct is going to be to harass him, ask him questions, reassure you. It doesn't work ... so don't do it.
It's not effective, regardless if he is, or isn't cheating. Check out the Infidelity forum for more input on revealing an affair.

As for the stains, I really don't know what to tell you, I'm presuming that you believe it to be ejaculate. If that is your fixation, there is a simple kit you can purchase and swab the stain. Basically it's the equivalent of a rape kit to detect semen.

Don't set yourself up for more bullsh!t. If you suspect infidelity, come up with a logical way to confirm it (if that is what you feel like you need to do).


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

At the risk of pointing out the very obvious...he could have been masturbating and didn't want to admit it.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

couple said:


> At the risk of pointing out the very obvious...he could have been masturbating and didn't want to admit it.


Or could be pre-cum as well. Pretty common for men when aroused.
Do somemore digging before throwing open the gates


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

Another double post, sorry.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

I am with the above. Don't jump to any conclusions based on this. The fact that you think that he is having an affair is much more important than the stains.


----------

